# Lead Additives



## deckerjs57 (Dec 13, 2018)

Since the old 'N' tractors use to run on leaded gas, should I get some lead Additive and put in the tank?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It depends on how you use the tractor. Occasional light use like pulling a trailer that is not heavy, and a lead substitute will not be needed. Running a brush hog or ground engagement use puts a much harder load on the engine and can result in valve seat recession without the cushioning effect of a lead substitute. 

What I use in these tractors is aviation LL100 gasoline. It has enough lead for all but the heaviest loading of the engine, and tends to more economical than the purchase of fuel without alcohol and then adding a lead substitute.


----------

